# 09 585 Ultra Help



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

I am looking for a look 585 Ultra/Optimum in XS, where can I find a good deal on one. Thanks


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

These guys are great to work with. Tell them Chris in Vancouver, WA sent you. I don't know what kind of deal you'll get though. 
http://www.bikesale.com/look-585-ultra.aspx

Why the Ultra? Are you heavy?


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

The bike is not for me but for a girl. She actually wants the Optimum or the team pro, because of the color.

Thanks


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

JimmyORCA said:


> The bike is not for me but for a girl. She actually wants the Optimum or the team pro, because of the color.
> 
> Thanks


Try Bicycle John's in Burbank, CA. They had some 5 series ELLE frames on Ebay. They might still have some good deals.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Call the guys in the link I posted. I'm sure they can help you out. 
Shameless props to my favorite Elle...


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks will give them a call.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

I have an XS 585 Elle but its got quite a few miles on it as a demo bike. Brand new fork though. Can sell with mostly D/A group, or I'd sell the frame only. Email me if interested. karl at svcyclingcenter.com Its the color scheme maximum 7 shows in the previous post, black w/ blue logos

Cheers,


----------

